# Moving from Sydney -NY...now for the details ;-)



## Greatshaboom (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I now have 2 formal offers for jobs in NY and whilst very excited about the move am now looking at finalising everything in Sydney!

I will be moving on my own dime and neither of the 2 potential employers will be paying for my move....so a few questions:

1- I need to find an awesome moving company to get mostly clothes (although if its not too expensive would look at golf clubs and a bike) to NY - has anyone had experience here and been pleased with the cost and service?

2- whats the best way to transfer money from an Australian account into a US account? I bank with ANZ here and will be setting up a new account with a US bank when I get there -are there any good sites that compare US banks?

3- Are there any tax breaks for being on an E3 visa? When on a 457 in Australia there is living away from home allowance - is there anything similar in the US?

4 - keen on getting serviced apartment for 6 months whilst looking for a great apartment to rent - can anyone recommend anything here?

5 - what else will I need to get set up when I get there - social security numbers etc..?

6 - I have seen a variety of take home salary calculators for NY, with different results! Is there one that anyone knows is accurate?

I think thats it for now. I really would appreciate any help and advice here -its all very exciting but have so much to do and get organised now!

Cheers,
Greatshaboom


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Need a couple more details here - NY City or NY State? I usually assume "city" but particularly with the questions you've asked, it makes a BIG difference. NYC, for example, has its own income tax - in addition to Federal and State income taxes.

If you're moving on your own dime, be careful in the timing of your move. You should be able to deduct your "moving expenses" on your first US income tax form - as long as you have US income in that first year. (Download Publication 521 from the IRS website: Publications and Notices (PDF) for details.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Greatshaboom (Apr 9, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> Need a couple more details here - NY City or NY State? I usually assume "city" but particularly with the questions you've asked, it makes a BIG difference. NYC, for example, has its own income tax - in addition to Federal and State income taxes.
> 
> If you're moving on your own dime, be careful in the timing of your move. You should be able to deduct your "moving expenses" on your first US income tax form - as long as you have US income in that first
> 
> Thanks Bev! New York City...


----------



## ozzieexpat (Apr 10, 2012)

Greatshaboom said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I now have 2 formal offers for jobs in NY and whilst very excited about the move am now looking at finalising everything in Sydney!
> 
> ...


I've just made the move a few weeks ago so am still going through the process.

Moving money over is painfully difficult, I think HSBC is the easiest way cause they have branches in different countries and "internally" transfer it within HSBC. I tried a few different forex sites, they are not permitted to setup accounts if you are in the US, or at least not Texas for some unknown reason. You need to register in Australia with Australian contact details, passports etc. Very drawn out process, taken about 3 weeks to get money over to buy a car so far....

You'll need a social security number for everything, but you won't be able to get one for about 2weeks. After you arrive it takes about a week for you to show up in the immigration database, then you need to go to the dole office (can't remember what the proper name is). Once you apply it takes a week or two to arrive.

If you plan on using your own mobile don't bother, I really don't understand how the process of getting a sim card could be any more complicated. Virtually everywhere will need you to sign up to a plan (which requires a SSN that you wont have). The only way I could find was with AT&T, i needed to speak to a few people until one understood what I wanted to do. Ie pay money, get a sim card, use voice and data without a plan, put money on each month repeat. 

I got transferred over, so I had immigration lawyers do all teh paperwork and a removalist company ship everything and fill out the paperwork. Haven't been paid yet so not sure about taxes but I think they vary a lot state to state.

Oh, another thing, car insurance is apparently very expensive. We got provided with an inbound expat company, they sort deals out for car insurance specific for expats. One of the other guys was quoted something stupid (several thousand/6 months) for car insurance, after signing up to an inbound expat company he got the insurance for a whole lot cheaper which more than paid for the inbound program ($400ish) so it might be worth considering something like that. 

I found the hardest thing is that once you get here you'll find you'll need a fair bit of cash to set yourself up but will struggle to have access to any USD. I have paid lots in foreign transaction fees so far...


----------



## nlc6899 (Jan 18, 2012)

My experience moving from Boston, MA, US to Sydney may help a little in your dilemma. We found when coming here that Citibank allows international transfers between two Citibank accounts with no fees, and their rates were very competitive. According to their website,"To apply online, you must be 18 or older, a U.S. citizen or resident alien, and have a U.S. address. You also need a Social Security Number and U.S. driver's license or state-issued ID." So while you will need to wait until you get the SSN, etc. there, it may help to set up a Citibank account here in anticipation of opening the account in NY.

We did this in reverse, opened a Citibank account before we left the US, then opened a Citibank Australia account when we had an address here in Sydney. Because we had a Citibank ATM card, we could use the ATMs here. Not ideal but at least we were able to access cash when we arrived.

You may check with your future employer if you can use the address of the office as your temporary mailing address, or use the address of the temporary place where you're staying. Having an address helps quite a bit to get things moving. You may be able to apply for a US credit card before you leave if you have an address, and having a credit card there is very helpful, if just for the fact that you avoid all the fees involved when using your Australian credit card.

Hope that helps!


----------



## scottnyc (Dec 21, 2010)

Greatshaboom said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I now have 2 formal offers for jobs in NY and whilst very excited about the move am now looking at finalising everything in Sydney!
> 
> ...


2) I recommend setting up a Citibank account in Australia. Their checking accounts here have no fees - so you can use the ATM card in the states at Citi branches without a fee. Plus you can have an easier time setting up an account in the US with Citi. Once you do you can just transfer money across and back at good rates and with no fees. 

3) I don't think there are any tax breaks for E3's, like there is/was for LAFHA in AU.


----------

